# If you run, you will only die tired.



## Efergoh (May 19, 2007)

I shot this about a month ago. Pretty bland as there isn't anything going on downrange and the cross hairs aren't on anything but the backstop, but I just wanted to see if I could do it.

Opens up a lot of doors, I think....

Oh, by the way, for the uninitiated...the thread title is a general motto of military snipers.

The shot was taken through the glass of my M40. The backstop and targets are 500 meters away. The railroad ties at the bottom of the scope are at the 100 meter impact area.


----------



## les_rokr (May 19, 2007)

Next time, you should exclude the practice targets, and put a fake deer up there, if you can get your hands on one. Also, balance the ravine out if you take this photo again.


----------



## moracca (May 19, 2007)

I think this suits the title much more


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 19, 2007)

Oh hell yeah it opens some doors!


----------



## The_Traveler (May 19, 2007)

the shot is hurt by the slant of the berm  as seen in the reticule.

(Yah, I know it slants in real life, but you are  making the picture and the angle hurts the image because it causes the viewer to think about the slant
and whether its important.)


----------



## Efergoh (May 19, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> the shot is hurt by the slant of the berm  as seen in the reticule.



Yeah, there is that. But, as I said, I was only experimenting. It isn't easy to hold the rifle steady and keep the camera at the correct distance to see through the scope. I have another rifle with an illuminated reticle. Might work a bit better...or even for use with long exposure at night...


----------

